# Help with my new (high mileage) GTO



## kahkaw11 (Mar 11, 2010)

Hello,
I am a new GTO owner and had a few Qs. 

First off, the car is a 2005 GTO with 87k mi midnight blue.

I received the car with an unknown service history so the first things I did was oil change, air filter cleaning (got it with a k&n) spark plugs, rear diff oil change and both belts changed. Now the question is, what needs to be done to this high mileage car to bring it back to optimal stock performance. A guy i work with has a stock 2006 with 50kmi and he agrees that his has a bit more nut.

I want to make this a project car (after a while of getting used to having significantly more power under my foot) but i want to make sure it runs perfect stock before I start modifying it.

Any suggestions/comments?

Regards, 
Eric


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Go to this site and request a GMVIS report for your V.I.N. That will give you service history for anything that was done under warranty. You'll have to join but member ermatthe will be glad to post one for you.
http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?p=6571191&highlight=GMVIS#post6571191


----------



## kahkaw11 (Mar 11, 2010)

Got the vin report from ermatthe today and it just has warranty info not any service.

Any more ideas of things that sould be done to ensure she is up to par

Just claybared and waxed her today, she is beautiful (sniffle)

Eric


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I just looked at you GMVIS and it does have a few service items:

VIN : 6G2VX12U55L388315 
VEHICLE INFORMATION 
Merchandising Model : 2VX37 -2005 GTO COUPE Warranty Start Date : 05/18/2005 
BARS Order Type : 70 - RETAIL - STOCK 
Delivering Dealer : PARKWAY OLDSMOBILE CADILLAC GMC PONTIAC BUICK 
24075 MAGIC MOU 
VALENCIA , CA 91355-0950 
(661) 253-4441 
Selling Source : 16 - PONTIAC 
Site Code : 12118 
Business Associate Code : 117825 
Service Contract : Yes Branded Title : No Warranty Block : No PDI Status : Paid 
REQUIRED FIELD ACTIONS 
Vehicle Has No Current Record Of Outstanding Campaigns 
SERVICE INFORMATIONAL ITEMS 
Vehicle Has No Current Record Of Outstanding Service Information 
ON STAR AND XM SATELLITE RADIO INFORMATION 
Vehicle Has No Associated On Star or XM Radio Information. 
APPLICABLE WARRANTIES 
Description Effective Date Effective Odometer End Date End Odometer 
36/36000 BUMPER TO BUMPER LIMITED WARRANTY 05/18/2005 379 miles 05/18/2008 36379 miles 
72/100000 SHEET METAL COVERAGE RUST THROUGH LIMITED WARRANTY 05/18/2005 379 miles 05/18/2011 100379 miles 
96/80000 FEDERAL EMISSION CATALYTIC CONV. AND PCM 05/18/2005 379 miles 05/18/2013 80379 miles 
84/70000 CALIFORNIA SELECT COMPONENT 05/18/2005 379 miles 05/18/2012 70379 miles 
36/50000 CALIFORNIA EMISSIONS 05/18/2005 379 miles 05/18/2008 50379 miles 
CLAIM HISTORY 
R.O Date R.O Number Type Labor Operation Odometer Reading 
10/30/2007 406680 3 N4800 - BODY CONTROL MODULE REPLACEMENT 51002 miles 
10/30/2007 406680 3 R4490 - REMOTE CONTROL DOOR LOCK TRANSMITTER REPLACEMENT 51002 miles 
09/24/2007 404293 0 E7200 - IGNITION LOCK CYLINDER REPLACEMENT 49861 miles 
09/24/2007 404293 0 R0760 - RADIO, REMOVE AND REPLACE 49861 miles 
09/24/2007 404293 0 N2530 - SWITCH - TURN SIGNAL AND HAZARD WARNING - REPLACE 49861 miles 
09/24/2007 404293 0 Z7905 - 5-DAY COURTESY TRANSPORTATION 49861 miles 
09/13/2006 G23533 # Z2080 - ROADSIDE SERVICE (TOWING) 36000 miles 
09/13/2006 378271 0 E7200 - IGNITION LOCK CYLINDER REPLACEMENT 37107 miles 
08/29/2005 345474 # R1245 - CLUTCH PEDAL CRUISE CONTROL RELEASE SWITCH REPLACEMENT 8793 miles 
08/29/2005 345474 # Z7902 - 2-DAY COURTESY TRANSPORTATION 8793 miles 
07/02/2005 204938 # J5350 - PEDAL, ACCELERATOR - REPLACE 4216 miles 
07/02/2005 204938 # Z7907 - COURTESY TRANSPORTATION - PARTS NOT AVAILABLE 4216 miles 
03/23/2005 A88315 I Z7000 - PRE-DELIVERY INSPECTION - BASE TIME 0 miles


----------



## kahkaw11 (Mar 11, 2010)

Sorry, i was refering to the unknown scheduled maintenance history.

This was however good info to have. Wonder why it wasnt on the crfax when i got the car last week.

So, any ideas why it feels sluggish compared to my coworkers 2006?

Eric


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Put new plugs & wires on it. Put some good fuel injector cleaner in it. Are both cars the same, rear gears, auto vs. manual, tires? Find out the mods your buddy has, then find a way to beat him cheaper, that's the fun.


----------



## heyman (Jan 15, 2010)

get in the computer and take out the torque management, all but 1%


----------



## kahkaw11 (Mar 11, 2010)

heyman said:


> get in the computer and take out the torque management, all but 1%


How would i go about doing this?


----------



## kahkaw11 (Mar 11, 2010)

jetstang said:


> Put new plugs & wires on it. Put some good fuel injector cleaner in it. Are both cars the same, rear gears, auto vs. manual, tires? Find out the mods your buddy has, then find a way to beat him cheaper, that's the fun.


Did the plugs already. They were pretty bad. The wires look fairly new but i cant be sure. Recomend a certain brand and mm?

My goal is deffinatly to have the edge up on him. As far as he is saying he is a stock 2006, manual trans. Engin looks stock.

Eric


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Do an ohms test on the wires first. They're probably fine and money could be spent better elsewhere.


----------



## 02r1 (Mar 17, 2010)

heyman said:


> get in the computer and take out the torque management, all but 1%






how would you do this with out a tuner...


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

02r1 said:


> how would you do this with out a tuner...


You wouldn't.....


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

^^Will a hand held do that??


----------



## 02r1 (Mar 17, 2010)

I think you can change the line pressure with a handheld.....thats how it worked on my lightning....


----------

